
Show HN: WebGL voxel game with source - nergal
http://voxlords.webgl.nu
======
morganwilde
Is there no rotation in this game? Can't do much aiming without that.

~~~
FrankenPC
I found I could only rotate for about 90 degrees plus/minus. I tried to
circumvent the problem by dragging my cursor outside of the window and
bringing it back in on the opposite side so I could continue rotating.
Strangely, the game sensed I had come in from the opposite side and reset the
rotation to the exact same 90 degrees. It's purposefully attempting to be
infuriating.

~~~
mundo
You need to let the browser capture your pointer.

~~~
FrankenPC
I use Chrome. Is that a specific setting?

~~~
mundo
On FF it seems sort of fiddly. It should capture (or ask you if it can) any
time you click in the window, but in practice sometimes I have to click twice,
sometimes I have to right-click and then cancel the RMB menu, etc. YMMV...

------
pmalynin
I love how I can run Crysis 2 on my laptop on Ultra with >30 FPS, and I'd be
lucky to get ~24 FPS on this.

~~~
frik
WebGL can be very fast though hand tuned JS code and shader optimization is
very important. I have yet to see a Three.js based demos that runs with a high
fps.

------
skimmas
Left handed people do exist in the world. Forcing wasd is not a good idea

~~~
seivan
This seems like such an obvious thing, but I never thought of it, lol.

What key-bindings do you bind your wasd to or do the arrows suffice?

~~~
rcthompson
Don't force any specific layout. Just have defaults plus rebindable keys for
all controls.

------
frik
It's based on Three.js, calling it "WebGL" is false advertising. It's like
calling a Unreal or Unity based game "DirectX". Also it's already 5 months old
and neither the website nore the Github or ChromeExperiments call it WebGL.

~~~
mattdesl
ThreeJS is a library on top of WebGL. It's an implementation detail -- whether
it uses ThreeJS, stackgl, or your home-brew library, it still uses WebGL as
its primary technology.

~~~
banachtarski
Well, by that logic, everything is written in assembly since everything uses
assembly as its primary technology.

~~~
tmerr
Though you may have read the title as "game written in webgl" I'm pretty sure
it's meant to be read as "game using webgl". My guess is you and frik read it
using the former interpretation while others used the latter.

